# Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen



## Horst T. (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich wieder 

habe da mal wieder   eine Frage.
Wie ich ja schon angmerkt habe möchte ich meinen Teich im Herbst vergössern und stelle mir nun die Frage wie ich den Teichboden sauber bekommen soll.
Z.Zt. habe ich in meinem Teich zwei Pumpen die an der tiefsten Stellen liegen und das Wasser in den Filter pumpen. Der Nachteil ist der, das ich nun so alle zwei bis drei Tage feststelle das die Pumpenleistung nachlässt da die Pumpen ( Baumarktartikel ) bzw. die Schwämme die an der Pumpe zusitzen.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem beim Neuen vermeiden ???
1. Pumpen nicht mehr an die tiefste Stelle plazieren, und dann den Schlamm / Dreck im Teich lassen bzw. mit so einem Schlamsauger abpumpen ???

2. Oder einen Bodenablauf   einbauen, da muß ich sagen ab ich etwas Angst vor, da mir dafür das Wissen und oder die Erfahrung um das hin zu bekommen fehlt...... Muß der Bodenablauf mit Gefälle ( also von der tiefsten Stelle noch tiefer  in den Filter ( Der dann ja auch eingegraben ist  ) laufen, oder wird das da von einer Pumpe die im Filter sitzt angesogen ...aber wie gelangt das Wasser dann in den Teich ???

Mal zur Info, ich plane KEINEN Koiteich, also nicht mit großen Umbaumaßnahmen oder Mauerarbeiten im Garten ( da würd ich von meiner Frau auch die Papiere bekommen : ) 
Der Teich ( Folie )  sollte rechteckig  ca. 4 x5 x 1,2 meter groß sein.....
Also, was sind Eure  ( Lösungs ) Vorschläge


----------



## Teichguide (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*

Hallo Horst,
bei der Größe deines geplanten Teiches, würde ich Dir von einem Bodenablauf auch abraten.
Du setzt zur Zeit die falsche Pumpe ein !
Du benötigst keine Pumpe mit Filterschwamm ( setzt sich schnell zu ), sondern eine Pumpe die verschmutztes Wasser, mit größeren Partikeln 
( -5mm ) von A nach B befördert.
Hier solltest Du ansetzen und eine entsprechende Pumpe verwenden ( Oase Aquamax oder ähnliches Low-Cost Modell Aquamaxima - günstig und gut ).

Als Ideal würde ich in deinem Fall einen Pumpenschacht am Rand des Teiches einplanen. Dort kommt dann die neue Pumpe rein und ist leicht zu erreichen.
( Schwerkraft-Prinzip )
Weiterhin kannst Du den Zulauf des Schachtes steuern.
Das heißt, Du verlegst mehrere Saugleitungen vom Schacht aus an verschiedene Stellen des Teiches und könntest über Zugschieber die Saugverteilung dann regeln. 

Ich plane diesen Umbau ebenfalls.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*

Hallo Horst
siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=68662#post68662 Beitrag Nr.7

Gruss Werner


----------



## Horst T. (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Horst
> siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=68662#post68662 Beitrag Nr.7
> Gruss Werner



hallo Werner, aso wn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du die Pumpe in den Eimer mit dem Filtermaterial ( kenne ich noch aus meiner Aqariumzeit ) gestellt, lässt Sie das wasser so anziehen, und hast aber somit die " Filterfläche "  vergrössert....RICHTIG ?????
aber wie oft mußt du das säubern ???


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Werner, aso wn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du die Pumpe in den Eimer mit dem Filtermaterial ( kenne ich noch aus meiner Aqariumzeit ) gestellt, lässt Sie das wasser so anziehen, und hast aber somit die " Filterfläche "  vergrössert....RICHTIG ?????
> aber wie oft mußt du das säubern ???



Hallo Horst
Du hast es richtig erkannt. 
Es kommt auf die Leistung der Pumpe, Fischbesatz(Schmutzeintag) und Größe des Eimers an.
Bei mir stark überbesetzt ,ca.5000ltr Teich, Pumpenleistung ca 4500Ltr. am Auslauf und ein 20 Ltr. Eimer. Dieses reinige ich immer jede Woche am Wochenende. Da ich mich bemühe den Schmutz möglichst schnell vor Zesetzung aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Mit einem 30Ltr.Eimer im Versuch konnte ich 3 Wochen überbrücken.

   

Gruss Werner


----------



## Horst T. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*

Hallo Werner, schööööne BILDER     
Werde gleich meine Neue UVC Lampe in Betrieb nehmen und hoffe das ich dann mit deinem teichwasser mithalten kann  
Aber sag mal. wie verhinderst du das die Filterfaser im Teich aufschwemmt ??? legst du da noch kleinere Steine drauf ???


----------



## wp-3d (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichgrund ( Boden )  reinigen*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner, schööööne BILDER
> Werde gleich meine Neue UVC Lampe in Betrieb nehmen und hoffe das ich dann mit deinem teichwasser mithalten kann
> 
> Hallo Horst
> ...


----------

